
FirstSearch – Tactical advice in tech - faramarz
https://search.firstround.com
======
CalChris
I've subscribed to their excellent _First Round Review_ and this seems like a
collation and organization of that.

[http://firstround.com/review/](http://firstround.com/review/)

And I guess that over time, they've accumulated a lot of material. So this is
quite useful (to me, at least). The other platform that I've come across
recently (cuz I'm slow) is _On Deck Daily_ which is more HN-like in its
engagement.

[http://www.ondeckdaily.com/](http://www.ondeckdaily.com/)

------
lenley
This is interesting, it's like First Round trying to create a curated social-
news site to draw people in like YC's Hacker News.

